# Play music backup/restore?



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Has anyone figured out a way to backup and restore music from Play Music that you "kept on device"? Titanium Backup doesn't seem to do it unless there's some magical option I'm missing. Painful to have to redownload all of the songs I want to play offline everytime I wipe.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

What happens if you move the data folder from /sdcard/Android/data/com.blah.blah.blah to a different location, flash, and then put it back when you boot? I could be WAY off and that folder does nothing but the music has to be going someplace on your "sdcard" for you to move.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

AndroidChakra said:


> What happens if you move the data folder from /sdcard/Android/data/com.blah.blah.blah to a different location, flash, and then put it back when you boot? I could be WAY off and that folder does nothing but the music has to be going someplace on your "sdcard" for you to move.


The music is actually stored in data/data/com.google.music/files or something like that. I think it gets stored in sdcard for devices with external memory but not positive there. Haven't tried manually copy/pasting that files folder but I suppose that's a possibility. A bit terrified as to how long it would take the device to copy GB's worth of data from one location to another though.


----------



## AndroidChakra (Apr 14, 2012)

If you do it from the phone using some kind of explorer it shouldn't be too ridiculous. If you do it on a computer it'll take forevvvvveerrrrr.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

My play music was installed as a system app. Don't know if there is a downside to converting it to user but I did just to see if it stays next time I wipe.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

shiznu said:


> My play music was installed as a system app. Don't know if there is a downside to converting it to user but I did just to see if it stays next time I wipe.
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


Wut? If you wipe, nothing stays. That's the point of wiping. Having it as a user app would actually be better if you update a rom and don't wipe since the rom install would wipe music everytime.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

akellar said:


> Wut? If you wipe, nothing stays. That's the point of wiping. Having it as a user app would actually be better if you update a rom and don't wipe since the rom install would wipe music everytime.


Thinking having it as a user app *might keep the song db as I usually do not restore system data with TBU. Maybe I'm totally off about that, just a quick thought I had

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

shiznu said:


> Thinking having it as a user app *might keep the song db as I usually do not restore system data with TBU. Maybe I'm totally off about that, just a quick thought I had
> 
> Sent from a place using a thing.


It does not.


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

akellar said:


> It does not.


Well that sucks, I haven't been keeping much play music on my device until the recent subscription change. I would be very interested if you find a workaround.

Sent from a place using a thing.


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

The music+ app that someone made has an option for putting the music in a different folder, they probably haven't updated it to the new version though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## anthonyh90 (Apr 20, 2012)

Try helium. When I factory reset my phone it backed up all the music I had pinned to my device.


----------

